# Source: Kings To Hire Eddie Jordan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof drove the firing of Rick Adelman and the ill-fated hirings of Eric Mussleman and Reggie Theus. This time, the basketball executives are trying to wrest control back. Multiple sources say the Kings have all but eliminated the possibility of retaining interim coach Kenny Natt and have targeted Eddie Jordan to replace him. Jordan was the Kings coach for one season in 1997-98 under GM Geoff Petrie, but, ironically, former owner Jim Thomas pushed to fire him once Petrie made the franchise-changing moves for Chris Webber and Vlade Divac. European coaches -- Ettore Messina and David Blatt -- also have been mentioned as possibilities, but multiple league sources say the Kings are locked on Jordan.


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/98590-sources-kings-to-hire-eddie-jordan?eref=fromSI


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

For some reason, I have always thought Eddie Jordan was a good coach. This would be a good hire for the Kings.


----------

